# Original STOCK bios for  XFX AMD Radeon RX 570 RS XXX Edition, 8GB, DDR5 - RX-570P8DFD6



## guiramos1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello, my main bios has been corrupted by a power outage, I am using the secondary bios (switch) and I need the main Stock Bios on my board, Original if possible, follow print of CPU Z and white labels, Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

guiramos1 said:


> Hello, my main bios has been corrupted by a power outage, I am using the secondary bios (switch) and I need the main Stock Bios on my board, Original if possible, follow print of CPU Z and white labels, Thanks


I will look


----------



## guiramos1 (Mar 17, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> I will look


Thanks, i'm waiting


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

This is your specific GPU,





						XFX USA
					






					www.xfxforce.com
				



 it appears we do not have a bios that has 1286/2000 for your card, get in reach with @XFXSupport, send him a message and he will see what they can do.


----------



## guiramos1 (Mar 17, 2020)

AMD Modded Bios Collection: XFX RX 570 RS 8 GB | Bios.EthMonitor.NET
					

AMD graphics card XFX RX 570 RS 8 GB modded BIOS for mining crypto currency | Bios.EthMonitor.NET




					bios.ethmonitor.net
				




Really Default?


eidairaman1 said:


> This is your specific GPU,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

guiramos1 said:


> AMD Modded Bios Collection: XFX RX 570 RS 8 GB | Bios.EthMonitor.NET
> 
> 
> AMD graphics card XFX RX 570 RS 8 GB modded BIOS for mining crypto currency | Bios.EthMonitor.NET
> ...



Hold on that might be a version 2 card on their website


----------



## guiramos1 (Mar 17, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hold on that might be a version 2 card on their website


I'm waiting, please get me the link, I'm desperate


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

guiramos1 said:


> I'm waiting, please get me the link, I'm desperate



Relax, it will be done.

Here is the file for the performance side.









						XFX RX 570 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1286 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Here is an alternate that is newer than the one above.








						XFX RX 570 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1286 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




No reason to panic, fear doesnt help you.

Here is the tool to flash, just follow the easy ATi/AMD Flash Videy by F7GOS in my signature.








						AMDVBFlash / ATI ATIFlash (3.31) Download
					

AMD AMDVBFlash is used to flash the graphics card BIOS. The version released by ATI was called ATIFlash or just WinFlash.   It supports all AMD Radeo




					www.techpowerup.com
				




@guiramos1 are you flashing?

I got you 2 files so what's the deal?


----------



## guiramos1 (Mar 17, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Relax, it will be done.
> 
> Here is the file for the performance side.
> 
> ...


It worked Thaaks but is this official? because I felt a slight drop in SPF, is it normal?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

guiramos1 said:


> It worked Thaaks but is this official? because I felt a slight drop in SPF, is it normal?



Thats fine.

Reinstall your drivers even. You can use msi afterburner to up the ram from 1750 to 2000.


----------



## guiramos1 (Mar 17, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats fine.
> 
> Reinstall your drivers even. You can use msi afterburner to up the ram from 1750 to 2000.


That is safe?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

guiramos1 said:


> That is safe?



Yes it is no problems, if need be adjust memory times...


----------



## hebert.abreu (Aug 6, 2020)

guiramos1 said:


> Hello, my main bios has been corrupted by a power outage, I am using the secondary bios (switch) and I need the main Stock Bios on my board, Original if possible, follow print of CPU Z and white labels, Thanks



Hi!

I also need the original bios for this vga. would you like to attach a copy of your OC bios or the bios you are using in it?

Thank you!!!


----------



## tenko (Jan 22, 2021)

so .. i got this gpu here which i bought on ebay... and it seems like he killed that card .
while running phoenixminer on windows 10
i get 2 different stories if i try to get some eth:

24 mhs with bluescreen
or 29 mhs with a bluescreen.
it was possible to let him mine longer if i raise the memory Memory clock  p2: 2220 mhz @ 900mv (correct me if im wrong but it seemed to be more stable)

can you help me somehow to get better hashes and stabilty ?


----------

